# new penn VS older penn



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

looking to get some new reels with taxes, im looking at spending around $100. Ive been looking at the penn battle, penn fierce, and a penn 7500ss. never used any of them. any input? or any other suggestions. wanting atleast a 6000 size or bigger


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used all of the above. Go with the battle. Best spinner for the money


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*penn*

How does the Penn Sargus compare with the Penn Battle? is there a difference?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

ive had a two friends that have had the sargus, and they both complained that it reeled the line up unevenly resulting in lots of knots and head aches, they are both pretty savvy fisherman so i dont think it was their fault. could be a double fluke tho who knows


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the order of newer Penn spinning is Battle>Sargus>Fierce. You get what you pay for. I don't know if the 7500ss is still for sale new anymore. I thought they replaced it with the 750ssm.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a Fierce 5000 that has performed flawlessly spooled with 30 lb braid


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

goheel said:


> I think the order of newer Penn spinning is Battle>Sargus>Fierce. You get what you pay for. I don't know if the 7500ss is still for sale new anymore. I thought they replaced it with the 750ssm.


 yea i was looking at getting a rebuilt one or possibly a 750ssm, i was wondering because you see so many of the older penns for sale for top dollar and everywhere i go fishing around here people have the older penns but not to often do i see newer ones. just wondering if if there was something i didnt know


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

The SSM and SSg reels ave actually been replaced by the new SSV spinfishers. They are a step above other models of the SS. They have an upgraded drag with HT100 material washers (same drag material that used to be in the internationals, been around a long time, proven to be superior) and a sealed gear box and drag system (rubber seals on top and bottom of the spool, as well as the sideplate, handle, and opposite handle nut). Top notch reels for the money in my opinion. 
If you're looking to spend a tad less, the Battle is a phenomenal reel for the money. Same HT100 drag, but isn't fully sealed. No biggie if you treat your gear well and don't drag your stuff through sand and saltwater. I've landed a lot of big fish on even the 2000 and 3000 size battle. It's a bold statement to make, but I'd go out on a limb and say the Battle is the best reel for the money on the market today, and possibly among the best reels Penn has ever built for its price.
Wugitus, they are very similar reels, built on the same platform. The Battle gives you one more bearing, but more importantly has the HT100 drag (worth the extra $20).


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

You can check out the specs and compare them at http://pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels. A 6000's features (drag, capacity, etc.) can be very different from reel to reel, and not much different than 5000s or 7000s, depending on the family.

As an earlier poster said, it's Fierce->Sargus->Battle->New Spinfisher from low to high end. 

I have used all but the new Spinfisher, and liked them all for the way I used them. I agree the Battle is the best bang for the buck for offshore. I've got a 5000 that has 20 pounds of drag and holds plenty of braid. Great for mingo, snapper, scamp, not-too-big AJs (less than 50lb), and blackfin tuna.

I use the Fierce 3000 and 4000 for inshore, primarily sheepshead in the spring. Same for a Sargus 4000.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

im leaning towards the battle, ill be mostly targeting reds, black drum and whatever else i could get off the beach/peirs, but if i get bored and throw a big bait out could the 6000, or 7000 handle a smaller shark or maybe a decent sized grouper? with some patience included of course


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

personally looking at my uncle's and other people ive fished with that have penn stuff i would advise against it, the shimano spheros or daiawa lines in comparable reels seem to stand the test of time better, i would suggest a spheros 6k, phenomenal reel i have a 5k on my ugly stick and it is perfect for moderate to large fish, plenty of drag and smooth as silk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Misplaced, 
The 5000 will absolutely handle decent sharks. My normal fishing buddy uses a 5000 ssg with 50 lb power pro for 5' blacktips and 40" reds. FYI academy has all the spinfisher ssm's on clearance now. I got a 950 for 89 bucks.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've used them all. IMHO, can't beat the New Spinfisher "V" Series. Check on-line. The prices have come down considerably since their introduction.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> personally looking at my uncle's and other people ive fished with that have penn stuff i would advise against it, the shimano spheros or daiawa lines in comparable reels seem to stand the test of time better, i would suggest a spheros 6k, phenomenal reel i have a 5k on my ugly stick and it is perfect for moderate to large fish, plenty of drag and smooth as silk


5 yrs ago, I would've agreed with you. I've been in tackle sales for almost 11yrs and Penn definitely hit a low in the last decade. Shimano and Daiwa were my "go to" reels to direct customers to. Ever since pure fishing (Berkeley, Shakespeare, Abu Garcia, etc) acquired Penn, they have done some serious R&D and have brought Penn back in a manner I didn't think was possible. You can't really compare the modern Penn brand to the older Penn. Many things are still built similar but the quality of the gear gives the other two top brands a very strong run for the money. The Battle in particular has become our best selling spinning reel with almost zero defects reported to me by our customers. The SSVs are also (IMO) nothing like the older spinfishers. They are really an even better built Penn Slammer, which I considered to be penns best spinning reel ever manufactured. I currently have two SSVs, four Battles and a Fierce and have been very pleased with all of them.

I'm not in any way saying that they are "better" than the other two brands mentioned, but when someone is looking for a new reel, they certainly shouldn't overlook the new Penn reels


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

battles are pretty sweet


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

true, i wouldnt say to discount them and i agree that the stuff on the shelves has definitely come a long way from what i see on alot of the old dogs rods, just wanted to put my opinion up since i recently went thru this with my big rod for the kayak (ugly stick and spheros 5k with 20lb pp) the spheros is lighter and seems to have a little more thought put into it than the battle, i got turned off from the battle when i took the drag knob off in the store to check the spool innards and when i was putting the knob back on it tried to cross thread and get stuck on the lip of the spool, just little things that to me make a difference. i only started buying my own fishing gear in july of 2012 and ive quickly become very very biased to shimano ill admit but ive borrowed gear my whole life so its not just newbie fever. 

like you said tho all good reels, just gotta find what feels good, op take your rod to the tackle shop and slap all the reels in the size range on the pole and spin em around work the bail and just see which one balances out the best with the feel that you like.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

As you can tell by the photo, I am kind of partial to the Spheros


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

:thumbsup: i appreciate all the input i think im gonna go with the battle, but we will see what online deals i can get. all the reels mentioned are above what im used to using, ive been catching fish all summer with a $32 walmart special, so i think all of them will be a night and day difference from what ive got. Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

"FYI academy has all the spinfisher ssm's on clearance now. I got a 950 for 89 bucks." 

What a deal! The gen. 4 reels are the Ford F-150 of reels. Absolute work-horses! Very minimal care and they'll last you forever, and parts are easy to come by. They should be going on clearance all over!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Got the Penn Fierce 6000 and it has far exceeded my expectations so i talked a buddy of mine, who was looking into getting a new reel, to get the battle 6000. awesome reel! has yet to get anything big on it yet though. cant wait!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I use a ssv and it is a truly amazing reel! Best reel I have owned. I've never used a battle buy I've heard they are really good reels and the feirces are pretty decent too. I've seen many 40 inch reds caught on a fierce no problem.my brother has the Penn ss and its also a really good reel and has caught quite a few big fish on it.if you can afford it go with the spinfisher v. I have the 8500 and it is far bigger than I need but I love knowing I can handle damn near anything on it.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have a Fierce 5000 that has performed flawlessly spooled with 30 lb braid


Totally agree with sniper! I have a penn fierce 4000 with 20lb braid an I love it!


----------

